# best place to flounder gig around gulf shores area



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

can anyone tell me any good places to flounder gigg around here in baldwin county?


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Wolf bay has produced a few for me this year. i havn't tried bon secour bay but that looks pretty good in there too. just go from place to place and you will end up finding your own special spot.


----------

